# ISIS threatening to blow up the White House



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Less than a day after ISIS released a video threating New York City, the group responsible for the Paris attacks that killed 129 people last week disseminated a six-minute clip on Thursday promising to blow up the White House and launch further attacks on the French capital.

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...-blow-white-house-video-233350888.html?ref=gs

I'm sure there are some that actually want the White House attacked, well, as long as Obama is killed. Sad, but I believe it to be true.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Less than a day after ISIS released a video threating New York City, the group responsible for the Paris attacks that killed 129 people last week disseminated a six-minute clip on Thursday promising to blow up the White House and launch further attacks on the French capital.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...-blow-white-house-video-233350888.html?ref=gs
> 
> I'm sure there are some that actually want the White House attacked, well, as long as Obama is killed. Sad, but I believe it to be true.


Same as those that wished the same when Bush was there! Same old song, different day.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes, it appears that ISIS wants the white house blown up.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Less than a day after ISIS released a video threating New York City, the group responsible for the Paris attacks that killed 129 people last week disseminated a six-minute clip on Thursday promising to blow up the White House and launch further attacks on the French capital.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...-blow-white-house-video-233350888.html?ref=gs
> 
> *I'm sure there are some that actually want the White House attacked, well, as long as Obama is killed. Sad, but I believe it to be true.*


Troll much? Sad, but you believe a lot of things to be true that aren't.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe Obama could invite the congress and senate over


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Less than a day after ISIS released a video threating New York City, the group responsible for the Paris attacks that killed 129 people last week disseminated a six-minute clip on Thursday promising to blow up the White House and launch further attacks on the French capital.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...-blow-white-house-video-233350888.html?ref=gs
> 
> *I'm sure there are some that actually want the White House attacked, well, as long as Obama is killed. Sad, but I believe it to be true.*




Is Obama hated ? YUp ! but I have never seen a sign or read a book nor have I heard of a movie made about killing him . Have you ? 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Assassination-George-W-Bush/dp/1430321350
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_a_President_(2006_film)


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Someones sad alright


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Less than a day after ISIS released a video threating New York City, the group responsible for the Paris attacks that killed 129 people last week disseminated a six-minute clip on Thursday promising to blow up the White House and launch further attacks on the French capital.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...-blow-white-house-video-233350888.html?ref=gs
> 
> I'm sure there are some that actually want the White House attacked, well, as long as Obama is killed. Sad, but I believe it to be true.




Ummmmm.........would that be the wrong time to offer them a hug?

:huh:


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing new there. ISIS is threatening everybody. They've threatened to blow up the White House before this and they do it because they know that even if they can't actually follow through on it the threat will still get a lot of people all riled up and frightened. That's all part of ISIS terror tactics and they know it gets people paranoid because ISIS followers have already followed through with other terror attacks. 



> I'm sure there are some that actually want the White House attacked, well, as long as Obama is killed. Sad, but I believe it to be true.


I'm guessing you're referring to non-organized, non-ISIS people? That probably is true too but I don't concern myself about disorganized people like that because I don't know who they are and there's nothing I can do nor would want to do about them even if I did know who they are. There's always a few bad apples in every barrel and there's always a few sick fanatics that are all talk and no walk in every nation.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> Ummmmm.........would that be the wrong time to offer them a hug?
> 
> :huh:


Can you point out where I have ever said anything remotely similar to "hug a terrorist", please? Thanks. It makes people look foolish to deliberately misconstrue what another person has said. 

That isn't what you're doing, is it?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Fennick said:


> Nothing new there. ISIS is threatening everybody. They've threatened to blow up the White House before this and they do it because they know that even if they can't actually follow through on it the threat will still get a lot of people all riled up and frightened. That's all part of ISIS terror tactics and they know it gets people paranoid because ISIS followers have already followed through with other terror attacks.
> 
> I'm guessing you're referring to non-organized, non-ISIS people? That probably is true too but I don't concern myself about disorganized people like that because I don't know who they are and there's nothing I can do nor would want to do about them even if I did know who they are. There's always a few bad apples in every barrel and there's always a few sick fanatics that are all talk and no walk in every nation.


I don't think Daesh can get to the White House, but it does give those that want to fear monger yet another reason to stop Syrian refugees from coming into the country. 

There are American citizens that wish death on Obama. I don't think that they would actually try to kill the President, but that doesn't stop their wishful thinking.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> It makes people look foolish to deliberately misconstrue what another person has said.
> 
> That isn't what you're doing, is it?



Isn't that what you did to No Really yesterday ? Hypocrite


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> Isn't that what you did to No Really yesterday ? Hypocrite


You can think whatever you want. I was asking a question, the fact that I was polite, not snarky as she was "You have left the reality zone" etc, makes that fairly obvious. 

But then again, _you'd_ know much more about what I was thinking than I would, right?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> You can think whatever you want. I was asking a question, the fact that I was polite, not snarky as she was "You have left the reality zone" etc, makes that fairly obvious.
> 
> But then again, _you'd_ know much more about what I was thinking than I would, right?


LOL, I'm a troll and snarky too!!! My job is done here :rock:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Less than a day after ISIS released a video threating New York City, the group responsible for the Paris attacks that killed 129 people last week disseminated a six-minute clip on Thursday promising to blow up the White House and launch further attacks on the French capital.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...-blow-white-house-video-233350888.html?ref=gs
> 
> I'm sure there are some that actually want the White House attacked, well, as long as Obama is killed. Sad, but I believe it to be true.


I don't think anybody wants to see the white House blown up.
It's our house, not Obama's, and nobody wants to see Obama blown up either.
I'd like to see him stand trial and go to prison, but blown up? No.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Polite.... HAHAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> LOL, I'm a troll and snarky too!!! My job is done here :rock:


If that's what you want to be, you go girl.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Can you point out where I have ever said anything remotely similar to "hug a terrorist", please? Thanks. It makes people look foolish to deliberately misconstrue what another person has said.
> 
> That isn't what you're doing, is it?


I don't see anywhere in that post you're referring to that mentions you. There are others who post on this forum. 
Just sayin'.
I DO have issues w/your statement about folks wanting Obama dead. Just who are you referring to there? Who on this board has EVER said anything remotely similar to that? I really makes those look foolish who deliberately misconstrue what others have said. That's not what you're doing, is it?

BTW, ISIS as well as alqueda, other terrorists have threatened the WH b/4. Nothing new here. Can't say that white Christians have tho. 
Just sayin'.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> If that's what you want to be, you go girl.


She would have some stiff competition if she did


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep just a snarky troll in training, but there are some awesome instructors here, they have it down..


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> I don't see anywhere in that post you're referring to that mentions you. There are others who post on this forum.
> Just sayin'.
> I DO have issues w/your statement about folks wanting Obama dead. Just who are you referring to there? Who on this board has EVER said anything remotely similar to that? I really makes those look foolish who deliberately misconstrue what others have said. That's not what you're doing, is it?
> 
> ...


Thou doth protest too much.  

Have a wonderful day, I know I will.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> She would have some stiff competition if she did


Yeah, there's a whole crowd on this one thread alone, although some will pretend it's everyone else and not them.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yeah, there's a whole crowd on this one thread alone, although some will pretend it's everyone else and not them.


You got that right


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Can you point out where I have ever said anything remotely similar to "hug a terrorist", please? Thanks. It makes people look foolish to deliberately misconstrue what another person has said.
> 
> That isn't what you're doing, is it?



No, I can't post where you ever said that.
As far as the rest of it, I was making an offhand remark, aimed at no one in particular, and it was meant to be as innocent or accusatory as this one.........





Irish Pixie said:


> I'm sure there are some that actually want the White House attacked, well, as long as Obama is killed. Sad, but I believe it to be true.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> No, I can't post where you ever said that.
> As far as the rest of it, I was making an offhand remark, aimed at no one in particular, and it was meant to be as innocent or accusatory as this one.........


Why did you respond to my post? If you're going to poke people, just fess up.


----------



## solar (Feb 11, 2010)

There is not one chance in hell ISIS will blow up the White House. But if they did, we would have to ask ourselves, does that make ISIS friend or foe?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd republish the address [they already know it] and tell them, "We are open 24/7 - come on down!"


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Thou doth protest too much.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, I know I will.


Back at ya.

Those "protests" were near identical to another post...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why did you respond to my post? If you're going to poke people, just fess up.


Ok, so now only a few can respond to your posts? Is that what you're inferring?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Ok, so now only a few can respond to your posts? Is that what you're inferring?


Nope. Read it again, or not, you'll decide what I meant anyway.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why did you respond to my post? If you're going to poke people, just fess up.


I thought I DID fess up.:shrug:
Why did I respond?
It could have been a stray poke I felt..........


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Less than a day after ISIS released a video threating New York City, the group responsible for the Paris attacks that killed 129 people last week disseminated a six-minute clip on Thursday promising to blow up the White House and launch further attacks on the French capital.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...-blow-white-house-video-233350888.html?ref=gs


Basic news anyone on here would know and would have the ability to have seen and read.




Irish Pixie said:


> I'm sure there are some that actually want the White House attacked, well, as long as Obama is killed. Sad, but I believe it to be true.


Trolling....:nono:


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

J.T.M. said:


> [/B]
> 
> Is Obama hated ? YUp ! but I have never seen a sign or read a book nor have I heard of a movie made about killing him . Have you ?
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Assassination-George-W-Bush/dp/1430321350
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_a_President_(2006_film)


There was/is a sign between rolla and Springfield, MO that is pretty threatening to Obama and it's on I44! Say it numerous times when I was stationed at fort lost in the woods!


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Isis isn't going to blow up the white house... their paycheck comes from there.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Woolieface said:


> Isis isn't going to blow up the white house... their paycheck comes from there.


Darn skippy!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Knight9 said:


> Basic news anyone on here would know and would have the ability to have seen and read.
> 
> Trolling....:nono:



People right here in this thread have liked the idea of Obama being blown up. So how is that trolling exactly? I don't think you understand the level of hate some people here have for him. Take a gander at Politics, it's a real eye opener for hate.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woolieface*
> _Isis isn't going to blow up the white house... their paycheck comes from there._





Texaspredatorhu said:


> Darn skippy!


See and you thought I was just making it up when I said conservatives believe ISIS is a CIA project.


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Patchouli said:


> People right here in this thread have liked the idea of Obama being blown up. So how is that trolling exactly? I don't think you understand the level of hate some people here have for him. Take a gander at Politics, it's a real eye opener for hate.



Ummm...that was the FIRST post in this thread. Therefore, as instigation to incite response, I called it trolling.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Knight9 said:


> Ummm...that was the FIRST post in this thread. Therefore, as instigation to incite response, I called it trolling.


The ironic thing is if she had left that last bit off you would have seen a whole lot more posts thinking blowing up the WH with Obama in it is a positive thing.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> See and you thought I was just making it up when I said conservatives believe ISIS is a CIA project.


Nope, you weren't 
Congrats...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> People right here in this thread have liked the idea of Obama being blown up. So how is that trolling exactly? I don't think you understand the level of hate some people here have for him. Take a gander at Politics, it's a real eye opener for hate.


Unless you can post a link, its another lie.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> See and you thought I was just making it up when I said conservatives believe ISIS is a CIA project.


Conservatives believe that?!?! Let's see a source on that that doesn't swing left or right.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Conservatives believe that?!?! Let's see a source on that that doesn't swing left or right.


I'm sure its not a majority of conservatives or a majority of anyone. I have zero doubts on the conception of Al Queda and Isis, though...just zero doubts.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> The ironic thing is if she had left that last bit off you would have seen a whole lot more posts thinking blowing up the WH with Obama in it is a positive thing.


You really aren't very good at reading minds, but you are good at making up stories to back up your hate.
If I hadn't said that, you'd put on a pink tutu and campaign for Trump. (I'm just as good at foreseeing "if" as you are)


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> See and you thought I was just making it up when I said conservatives believe ISIS is a CIA project.


Actually, I think the inference was that Obama is in cahoots with them.
He certainly is more respectful of them than he is of Americans.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> People right here in this thread have liked the idea of Obama being blown up. So how is that trolling exactly? I don't think you understand the level of hate some people here have for him. Take a gander at Politics, it's a real eye opener for hate.


You are an expert on hatred, but you missed the mark once again


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> Unless you can post a link, its another lie.


It's that broad paintbrush she whines about but uses often


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Woolieface said:


> Nope, you weren't
> Congrats...


You are my favorite conspiracy theorist. I would love to sit down with a pot of coffee and let you fill me in on what you believe. And that is sincere, not taking a poke. I enjoy a good conspiracy theory, I just very rarely believe them.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Unless you can post a link, its another lie.


I could post 100. Anyone who is a member of politics can wander through there, the hate isn't difficult to find. If they aren't a member there is no point posting links here, they can't see them.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Conservatives believe that?!?! Let's see a source on that that doesn't swing left or right.


I am not sure what you mean here? If you mean when it comes to these types of conspiracy theories Left and Right tend to meet in the middle then yes I agree with you. I have no doubt you could find some sites that appeal to both sides. Sometimes I can't figure out which they really are when you get into vast global conspiracies. 

You just scoffed at the idea earlier that any Conservatives would think such a thing.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Conservatives believe that?!?! Let's see a source on that that doesn't swing left or right.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBEsJwR0VVU[/ame]

Closest to a "neutral" site as I can find...


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> You are my favorite conspiracy theorist. I would love to sit down with a pot of coffee and let you fill me in on what you believe. And that is sincere, not taking a poke. I enjoy a good conspiracy theory, I just very rarely believe them.


Lol...thanks. I'd be happy to sit down and fill you in and maybe when we get the why I believe it part, it will be more than entertainment. 

To flesh out what I think of the Isis situation... yes, I believe Obama is directly interested in supporting them, but I also believe that Obama himself is a mere symptom of the root issue. 

If we all think back to 9-11 for a moment, try to imagine what public reaction might have been on 9-12 to the prediction that we'd have a president of the USA named Barack Hussein Obama. I know I wouldn't have quit laughing for at least an hour. The absurdity of the reality is just startling...and it didn't happen by accident. The man with his connections to Islamic organizations, with his Islamic name didn't end up in the White House because America wanted him there. But somebody did... and those people were already about their dirty business before we ever knew the guy existed.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Shine that video is so sadly true.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Woolieface said:


> Lol...thanks. I'd be happy to sit down and fill you in and maybe when we get the why I believe it part, it will be more than entertainment.
> 
> To flesh out what I think of the Isis situation... yes, I believe Obama is directly interested in supporting them, but I also believe that Obama himself is a mere symptom of the root issue.
> 
> If we all think back to 9-11 for a moment, try to imagine what public reaction might have been on 9-12 to the prediction that we'd have a president of the USA named Barack Hussein Obama. I know I wouldn't have quit laughing for at least an hour. The absurdity of the reality is just startling...and it didn't happen by accident. The man with his connections to Islamic organizations, with his Islamic name didn't end up in the White House because America wanted him there. But somebody did... and those people were already about their dirty business before we ever knew the guy existed.


I personally believe Obama when he says he is a Christian. I think he is more of a Unitarian type but I do not think he is a Muslim. 

I do think that we have little control over the choices we wind up getting for President though and in most top level politics in general. People are chosen by those at the top and we get to choose between no real choice at all. 

I also think once a person gets elected as President someone sits them down and tells them how things are going to be and they will go along with it if they want to live.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I personally believe Obama when he says he is a Christian. I think he is more of a Unitarian type but I do not think he is a Muslim.
> 
> I do think that we have little control over the choices we wind up getting for President though and in most top level politics in general. People are chosen by those at the top and we get to choose between no real choice at all.
> 
> I also think once a person gets elected as President someone sits them down and tells them how things are going to be and they will go along with it if they want to live.


Well there's hope for you yet...  But who do you suppose wanted this very novel (to be super polite about it) fellow in the White House and why? 

As for him being Christian... I have yet to see any evidence of that other than him just stating it, which is pretty easy to do. He sure isn't jumping to let Christian refugees into the country and there are legitimately a lot of Christians over there suffering persecution.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> I also think once a person gets elected as President someone sits them down and tells them how things are going to be and they will go along with it if they want to live.



Oh boy...


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Darn ISIS, just can't wait to outdo us burning it down...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Woolieface said:


> Well there's hope for you yet...  But who do you suppose wanted this very novel (to be super polite about it) fellow in the White House and why?
> 
> As for him being Christian... I have yet to see any evidence of that other than him just stating it, which is pretty easy to do. He sure isn't jumping to let Christian refugees into the country and there are legitimately a lot of Christians over there suffering persecution.


Did you read the interview I posted over in Politics about his religious journey? His salvation experience sounds legit to me. I don't think it is something he says for any reason other than he really chose Christianity as the religion that most suits him. I understand your perspective on it, mine is obviously different since I think all religions are equal and it's just a personal choice thing. 

So far as why Obama? I don't know. I think it's possible sometimes the people trying to run the show at the top get beat out by us peons out here actually showing up at the primaries and picking who we like. I think it would be really interesting to see what happened if enough people showed up and voted and we wound up with Bernie vs. Trump. I can't imagine any of the people behind the curtain wanting that outcome.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> Oh boy...


I know that sounds completely loony. But here's the thing when a candidate completely changes course on something we put it down to pragmatism or campaign lies. I am not so sure about that. There were some things I truly believe Obama was dead set he was going to do. One of them was close Gitmo. He had a solid plan, a date set, all of that. And then boom literally overnight he flipped directions on it. Made no sense at all. I have seen the same thing with other Presidents. 

With Bush I highly doubt they threatened him, he was too easily led and manipulated. I'd be willing to bet Laura Bush could tell us some interesting stories though. She is much smarter than he ever was.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I personally believe Obama when he says he is a Christian. I think he is more of a Unitarian type but I do not think he is a Muslim.
> 
> I do think that we have little control over the choices we wind up getting for President though and in most top level politics in general. People are chosen by those at the top and we get to choose between no real choice at all.
> 
> I also think once a person gets elected as President someone sits them down and tells them how things are going to be and they will go along with it if they want to live.


George Soros or maybe the Bilderberg group? Most likely not the Koch Brothers.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I could post 100. Anyone who is a member of politics can wander through there, the hate isn't difficult to find. If they aren't a member there is no point posting links here, they can't see them.


Yup. That's what I thought. Can't copy & paste any "HATE" except your own.
More lies.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Woolieface said:


> Well there's hope for you yet...  But who do you suppose wanted this very novel (to be super polite about it) fellow in the White House and why?
> 
> As for him being Christian... I have yet to see any evidence of that other than him just stating it, which is pretty easy to do. He sure isn't jumping to let Christian refugees into the country and there are legitimately a lot of Christians over there suffering persecution.


And doncha love it when a Christian reporter is beheaded & he speaks for a minute & is on the golf course in less than that?
Doncha love it when a slew of Christians are beheaded & he says: "...don't go gettin' on your high horse..."? & criticizes Christians? 
And when he says we're not a Christian nation? But a muslim one? 
And when he wrote that he'd turn towards the muslims over us if need be?

Not only was he born a muslim & raised too but then went to live w/communist g'parents. What could be better?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I know that sounds completely loony. But here's the thing when a candidate completely changes course on something we put it down to pragmatism or campaign lies. I am not so sure about that. There were some things I truly believe Obama was dead set he was going to do. One of them was close Gitmo. He had a solid plan, a date set, all of that. And then boom literally overnight he flipped directions on it. Made no sense at all. I have seen the same thing with other Presidents.
> 
> With Bush I highly doubt they threatened him, he was too easily led and manipulated. I'd be willing to bet Laura Bush could tell us some interesting stories though. She is much smarter than he ever was.


He flipped on gitmo? Really? He's STILL trying to close it. Do you not know that? He was stifled a bit b/c his OWN D congress passed a bill saying he COULD NOT!
Gee.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> I personally believe Obama when he says he is a Christian. I think he is more of a Unitarian type but I do not think he is a Muslim.
> 
> I do think that we have little control over the choices we wind up getting for President though and in most top level politics in general. People are chosen by those at the top and we get to choose between no real choice at all.
> 
> I also think once a person gets elected as President someone sits them down and tells them how things are going to be and they will go along with it if they want to live.


That's probably true to some extent.
I think that's why there's a big push in this country to do away with professional politicians.
Obama is weak, a lot of people are pulling his strings and that's exactly what we don't need in a "leader"


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Did you read the interview I posted over in Politics about his religious journey? His salvation experience sounds legit to me. I don't think it is something he says for any reason other than he really chose Christianity as the religion that most suits him. I understand your perspective on it, mine is obviously different since I think all religions are equal and it's just a personal choice thing.
> 
> So far as why Obama? I don't know. I think it's possible sometimes the people trying to run the show at the top get beat out by us peons out here actually showing up at the primaries and picking who we like. I think it would be really interesting to see what happened if enough people showed up and voted and we wound up with Bernie vs. Trump. I can't imagine any of the people behind the curtain wanting that outcome.


I can't read in Politics so I haven't seen it. A lot of things sound legit when the media offers them to the public. I am always at least skeptical of every story, but in some cases I have little doubt they are fabricated. I'm not basing that on an equality or non equality of religions, but more so on who would not let him get to where he is if he were legitimately Christian.

I have even less faith in the voting system that you, maybe. I think the fact that none of us would ever know what the true count of votes in any election would be is more than enough for them to disregard our votes entirely and they have too much at stake to allow us our choices. Even the choices we end up having to vote for are normally a choice between "the lesser of two evils" (if there is such a thing), and we might do well to wonder why.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

mustangglp said:


> George Soros or maybe the Bilderberg group? Most likely not the Koch Brothers.


To name just a few...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

mustangglp said:


> George Soros or maybe the Bilderberg group? Most likely not the Koch Brothers.


If it were Soros I think Gitmo would be closed now.  

If there is a groupd of wealthy elites who run the show I can guarantee the Kochs are members.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> And doncha love it when a Christian reporter is beheaded & he speaks for a minute & is on the golf course in less than that?
> Doncha love it when a slew of Christians are beheaded & he says: "...don't go gettin' on your high horse..."? & criticizes Christians?
> And when he says we're not a Christian nation? But a muslim one?
> And when he wrote that he'd turn towards the muslims over us if need be?
> ...


Speaking of hate and lies.....


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Woolieface said:


> I can't read in Politics so I haven't seen it. A lot of things sound legit when the media offers them to the public. I am always at least skeptical of every story, but in some cases I have little doubt they are fabricated. I'm not basing that on an equality or non equality of religions, but more so on who would not let him get to where he is if he were legitimately Christian.




http://www.patheos.com/blogs/thedudeabides/obama-on-faith-the-exclusive-interview/



> *OBAMA:*
> So that, one of the churches I met, or one of the churches that I became involved in was Trinity United Church of Christ. And the pastor there, Jeremiah Wright, became a good friend. So I joined that church and committed myself to Christ in that church.
> *GG:*
> Did you actually go up for an altar call?
> ...





Woolieface said:


> I have even less faith in the voting system that you, maybe. I think the fact that none of us would ever know what the true count of votes in any election would be is more than enough for them to disregard our votes entirely and they have too much at stake to allow us our choices. Even the choices we end up having to vote for are normally a choice between "the lesser of two evils" (if there is such a thing), and we might do well to wonder why.


I think they would have to balance their desire for control with their chances of getting outed. If they rely mainly on manipulating the outcomes from the very start through the media and carefully picking off candidates they don't like then they could think they are going to get what they want without overt action and get surprised when people vote in someone not predicted to win.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/thedudeabides/obama-on-faith-the-exclusive-interview/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the vote is essentially a pointless dog and pony show, it's irrelevant as long as it's never proven...and most of the nonsense is never proven simply because of public incredulity. The nature of the game isn't that it's hidden, it's that it's so brazen nobody can believe it.


----------

